# 2.0T '06 Passat Rear Brakes Funked Up



## johnnylock (Sep 26, 2009)

a buddy and I were changing my rear pads -- with the calipers off he cycled the pistons out with the Micro-Can VAG COM.







now I cannot get the dang things to cycle back in. I have two fault codes for the parking brake -- any suggestions? I clear the DTC's but they just pop back up. Mods please move to VAG-COM forum if necessary -- I wasn't sure since it's a brake question and a VAG issue.
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component and/or Version: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001
Software Coding: 0000013
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
2 Faults Found:
02426 - Brake Disk Left Rear; Not Reached 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11110000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 72528 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.09.26
Time: 16:50:23
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.32 V
Count: 12
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
011 - Open Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 82
Mileage: 72528 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.09.12
Time: 17:44:00
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.15 V
Count: 85


----------



## johnnylock (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T '06 Passat Rear Brakes Funked Up (johnnylock)*

problem solved. mods delete if necessary -- if anyone wants the gory details let me know and I may fess up to my shortcomings.


----------



## AndrewPlOny (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I just replaced the pads in vcds, I opened the plunger but after removing the clamp, it slipped back. error in vcds is:
02426 - Brake Disk Left Rear; Not Reached.
(because it is already removed from the disc, so there is nothing to tighten on) the hand brake is blinking, there is a big exclamation mark on the meter)

I am asking for help, how to remove the error or how to withdraw the piston to put it on the brake disc.

thank you in advance for your answer


----------

